# 2008 Voyager 695 EL roof rails



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi.Could anyone please tell me where I can get some cross rails which will fit to the factory fitted side rails on me 220 voyager?I have tried omnistore but the fottings just aren't big enough.Thanks in advance.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ovalball,
We buy these from a manufacturer in Germany and they dont sell direct, so I dout you will find them. 
I can get Mick to give you the details next week, I think he is due to call you,
Thanks
Andy


----------

